# FS Dasher windshield - West Chester PA 19382



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

OEM glass

No scratches or road chips

There is a chip in the outer corner on the outer layer of glass but the inner layer is fine and the chip will rest well within the boundary of the window seal and not prone to spreading.

There is de-lamination around less than 1/3 of the windshield boundary, which should also reside well within the window seal.

I'm not certain of the year but the square upper edges suggest 74-78 Audi Fox or 75-77 Dasher

Picked up in West Chester PA


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

What year is it out of, and what were you looking to get for it?

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Square top corners. I do believe that is only 74? Maybe also a 75? Most definitely not a 76 or newer. That is a very rare piece. Really hope someone finds this that needs it.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

B1-16V said:


> Square top corners. I do believe that is only 74? Maybe also a 75? Most definitely not a 76 or newer. That is a very rare piece. Really hope someone finds this that needs it.


I still have it, truly a unicorn.


----------



## Phaeton4me (Jul 24, 2017)

I had a 74 Dasher in 74-88. Square top edges. My 78 was rounded. I also have a new (old) windshield gasket in my shed for that square edge.
Mark


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I've seen several posts on Facebook of people needing that glass and gasket. Hopefully someone needing them can be close enough to get that glass. They both are wanted items.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry for the late response. I still have the windshield. Unfortunately I am not on Facebook. If they are still looking please direct them to the Vortex.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

vdub6v said:


> Sorry for the late response. I still have the windshield. Unfortunately I am not on Facebook. If they are still looking please direct them to the Vortex.


I will definitely direct them if I see the post again.


----------

